# Lake Livingston Northside of Lake



## Coby (Jul 16, 2008)

Parents just bought a lake house in Westwood Shores on the far north side of Livingston (the only thing better then you buying a lake house is a parent buying a lake house). A couple of questions:

Someone please chime in on the fishing up here and when to catch what at what time of the year.

Went out there last weekend and caught a mess of catfish. Noticed a 10 foot gator and an 8 foot gator swimming real close to the house (30 yards). Can someone please tell me what I need to do (tag wise and legally) to harvest one of those gators during the upcoming gator season. Or tell me where to find the information. I appreciate any and all advice.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I may be wrong, but I don't think there is anything 'you' can do to legally harvest a gator on Livingston. I saw a huge one on LL about a month ago too swimming just north of the bridge over Kickapoo.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I've never heard of a gator hurting anyone or thing on LL. I kind of like seeing all kinds of wildlife. Now it wouldn't bother me if you wanted to blast some cormorants.
But I don't think you can legally take a gator here. If it's a nuisance, call TPW.


----------



## Coby (Jul 16, 2008)

Let me please rephrase the question:

I only want to harvest one if it is legal. I do appreciate the abundance of wildlife up there. I have never thought about harvesting one before so I was asking to see if it was even possible.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_bk_w7000_1011.pdf
In reading this, I don't think it is legal...but you maybwant to call tpw


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

It is not even legal to punch one in the nose if he is chewing on your leg. LOL
Bob Hall our long retired GW told me once that there were more fed and state laws protecting the gator than any other critter in the wilds of Texas.
You saw two but I have seen as many as 12 at one time in the Pool Creek and lots of them in Brushy creek.
As for fishing, the early spring is good for LMB, crappie and cats in most of the creeks.
Summer is good for cats early and late on cut bait, shad and punch bait under corks on the small land points. White bass in the upper river Nov thru March.
Beware the stumps any were up above 190 bridge all of the way to Hyway 19.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Coby said:


> ...
> Someone please chime in on the fishing up here and when to catch what at what time of the year.
> 
> ....


Coby,

Welcome. I can't help any on the gator...but can chime in some on the fishing.

First, recommend you book a trip(s) with Dave @ 
palmettoguideservice . He regularly fishes that water and can save you time and effort geting to know the river.

I love to fish the river, but dont get up there as often as I would like. The white bass fishing is good to excellent year around....of course depending on river flows...with late fall, winter and spring outstanding. I love to track the big migration of whites as they move up the river....usually find them south of Carolina creek in late fall and then up to Carolina, to Bethy, to Harmon's etc. Some stripers also join in on that migration and are a blast to catch when you're expecting whites.

Some of the best LMB fishing on the lake is available to you there as well as , I'm told, good crappie fishing.

Its a special place, generally not a lot of boats and a lot of wildlife to see.


----------



## kgobble (Aug 8, 2011)

The fishing on the north end is terrible, go to Pine Island or 190 bridge. We have 30 foot alligators all over north end of lake so nothing to see here.

seriously, welcome to the North End. You are in a prime location at the mouth of White Rock creek which has excellent fishing year round. I recommend using white baits for LMB, spinner baits and crankbaits. Also, great jigging and worming lay over trees and the mouth of feeder creeks, go with darker colors.

I downsize my LMB baits and catch a number of white bass. I am still earning their patterns, but in the spring I regularly catch 2+lb white bass in mass amounts off of rocks using jerk baits.

Crappie are good on live bait, but I am still learning the north end for crappie. Go deep and look for brush piles.

Idle now and learn the lake while water level is low so you know how to get in and out of creeks and bays.

Good luck,
Ken


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

kgobble said:


> The fishing on the north end is terrible, go to Pine Island or 190 bridge. ...Ken


Pine Island has no fishsad_smiles ...so maybe 190 bridge.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

For that area, I would have to second Palmetto guide service. He really specializes in the upper end; it would be money well spent.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

you can legally take gators in texas. you are in a non core county. you have to be on private land to catch them. get in touch with the game warden and see if where the house is qualifies as being on private land. do not get out in a boat and harvest one. that is against the law. i am in marina village and fish up here a lot. if you are interested in fishing pm me and i will tell you some spots up here.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

There are a lot of crappie in that area. We purchased the remaining acreage of waterfront left over from the Westwood Shores Salt Creek area. During the building of the family Lakehouse the game warden stopped by asking questions on who shot the gator up there. It was 13 foot long. By the way, there is an even bigger gator living there. Probably 15 foot.

I don't think you can legally take them though. We are looking into it since the 15 footer lives on our land. I think you can only shoot one if someone or something is in danger or the gator becomes a nuisance.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

gemba said:


> There are a lot of crappie in that area. We purchased the remaining acreage of waterfront left over from the Westwood Shores Salt Creek area. During the building of the family Lakehouse the game warden stopped by asking questions on who shot the gator up there. It was 13 foot long. By the way, there is an even bigger gator living there. Probably 15 foot.
> 
> I don't think you can legally take them though. We are looking into it since the 15 footer lives on our land. I think you can only shoot one if someone or something is in danger or the gator becomes a nuisance.


 A fifteen foot gator, doesn't BECOME a nuisance he is one!


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

He or she is big!


----------

